# So many redfish at the Mansfield jetties



## Justnickingaround (Aug 15, 2021)

Drove down to the Mansfield jetties a couple of weekends ago and tore up the reds all oversized but it was a ton of fun on a light bay rod . All fish caught on a 1/2 oz gold spoon. I think the video turned out pretty good . Let me know what you think.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice catch and video. Congratulations!


----------



## otis1993 (Oct 18, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Nice catch and vireo. Congratulations!


Great vídeo and trip!


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

great trip and video, keep em coming.


----------

